# Free Knitted Doll Clothes for 5" Dolls



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

This listing is for the pattern of the pictured clothes for your precious little 5" Berenquer or Similar Doll. I designed these to easily go on the doll. If you want a tighter fit, adjust your needle size down one size.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/5-berenguer-or-similar-doll-hat-shirt-and-pants-knitted


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very cute! It's very kind of you to offer the pattern for free.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Love them. Thank you so much for the free pattern. I have been making the cradle baskets for these dolls for a while. I bring them to the Children's' Cancer Treatment Center. The little girls love to play with them and in some small way I feel I am doing something to help them regain some of the simple playful things that they have had to give up.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Love them. Thank you so much for the free pattern. I have been making the cradle baskets for these dolls for a while. I bring them to the Children's' Cancer Treatment Center. The little girls love to play with them and in some small way I feel I am doing something to help them regain some of the simple playful things that they have had to give up.


ABSOLUTELY you are!!!! and you are very welcome for the pattern.


----------



## Sunshine908 (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you for these patterns.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

They are so cute, thank you for the pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Sweet, how kind of you!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh how cute!!!!! Now, about that grandaughter...maybe one day my daughter will cooperate! ha!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

These clothes are just so sweet!!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Aaawww, too cute


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Oh... so sweet!


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing the lovely little patterns. They are hard to come by and much appreiciated by young and old...Happy Crafting....Davena


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

those baby dolls are so cute! And the outfits would knit up quickly too so we dont have cold baby dolls!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

So cute and sweet! Thanks for sharing the free pattern. ;0)


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your adorable pattern! Just downloaded it.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you....you are very kind.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

how nice of you to share your lovely little patterns


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks so much for sharing the pattern. Its so cute


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you for the offer as i knit cloths for our knitting group who send them to vaiour charities. Found out when i came to print ran out of black ink. MUST get some tomorrow


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

OH! Thank you.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh my! So cute~


----------

